# which GPU is best??



## kingsolomon (Apr 11, 2011)

zotac GTX 550 AMP 
ZOTAC AMP! GeForce GTX 550 Ti 1GB 192-bit GDDR5 (1000 MHz/4400 MHz) Graphics Card [ZT-50402-10L]

EVGA GeForce GTX 550 Ti Superclocke
EVGA | Products



There are no need to say both are same but i exactly want to know which gives better performance  than other as both have some difference in over clock situation , and which have service center in INDIA and give better service for Indian customers? 

Another question is that though both price $159 in Amazon why the shipping charge is more in evga on ebay?

eBay India: Zotac Zotac Nvidia GeForce GTX 550 Ti GPU AMP Edition (item 270731165535 end time 05-May-2011 18:10:37 IST)

eBay India: EVGA GeForce GTX 550 Ti Superclocked 1024 MB GDDR5 PCI (item 270731165986 end time 05-May-2011 18:10:56 IST)


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 11, 2011)

I think evga will be better..


----------



## jsjs (Apr 11, 2011)

Zotac has higher clock speeds


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 11, 2011)

Well to be true, you should save up some money and get a 560ti.
You will be more satisfhed with that card.


But out of these, go for a Zotac card.


----------



## Cilus (Apr 11, 2011)

At the price of above 9K, GTS 550 is a waste of money. by paying just few hundred bucks extra you can easily get a HD 6850 for Sapphire or MSI OC version which are far more superior performer than GTS 550. Check the reviews


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 11, 2011)

^^I was abt to say that....

GTX550ti is slightly better than HD5770 - 7K



kingsolomon said:


> Another question is that though both price $159 in Amazon why the shipping charge is more in evga on ebay?



AFAIK, ebay is always overpriced..

*MSI N550GTX-Ti Cyclone II 1GD5/OC*


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 11, 2011)

get HD 6850 !


----------



## Piyush (Apr 11, 2011)

exactly, if kingsoloman can increase hi budget by Rs 600-800, he can get a lot better card i.e. HD 6850

and if he can increase his budget by 2.5k or so, then he can buy HD 6870 which is a beast in performance


----------



## Akshay (Apr 11, 2011)

Before buying HD 6850, try and avoid sapphire brand. I had initially spoken to SMC international and I was informed that Sapphire cards have issues and that I should go for MSI. I ignored this and bough Sapphire HD 6850 from Primeabgb and I am facing issues with that. So IMO avoid sapphire


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Apr 11, 2011)

I personally recommend MSI's 560 Ti (TwinFrozr II edition) . It's factory overclocked and performs well, please try to extend your budget. It's also a lot cooler than the HD 6950s (despite consuming slightly more power at load).


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 11, 2011)

Tachyon1986 said:
			
		

> I personally recommend MSI's 560 Ti (TwinFrozr II edition)


Even I reccomend this. It's got a nice custom cooling design. 
OP, you may even OC it further to churn out even more from the card. But if it crosses your budget wayy too much I reccomend what Piyush has reccomended 





			
				 Piyush said:
			
		

> exactly, if kingsoloman can increase hi budget by Rs 600-800, he can get a lot better card i.e. HD 6850
> 
> and if he can increase his budget by 2.5k or so, then he can buy HD 6870 which is a beast in performance


----------



## kingsolomon (Apr 11, 2011)

sorry friends i have some sort of bucks and another thing is that I am going to buy an SMPS corsair Vx 550 and my mobo is some ancient type 
 HP and Compaq Desktop PCs - Motherboard Specifications, 945GCT-HM (Livermore8) - c01237572 - HP Business Support Center

so tell which is suitable? I read some review about GTx 560 Ti and Gtx 460 in Nvidia forum that they are not so better working with old mobo AND  about ATI graphics Card they required more Power Supply Minimum 500 W , So if I go for better PSU than GPU budget become less, So please suggest me , thanking all of you for ur response


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 11, 2011)

OK, buy a Corsair VX550
560 ti is a killer GPU. YOu will love it. Its your main priority.


As long as you dont have plan to use multi GPU set up this PSU is enough.


----------



## kingsolomon (Apr 11, 2011)

so which brand is better for India (service center and other services) ZOTAC or EVGA??


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 11, 2011)

kingsolomon said:
			
		

> so which brand is better for India (service center and other services) ZOTAC or EVGA??


 I'd say Zotac.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 11, 2011)

kingsolomon said:


> so which brand is better for India (service center and other services) ZOTAC or EVGA??



EVGA stuff is not even available in India. Forget a service center. 

So Zotac is your choice out of the two. But.....if it were available, I'd vouch for *EVGA over Zotac* any day.


----------



## monkey (Apr 11, 2011)

kingsolomon said:


> zotac GTX 550 AMP
> ZOTAC AMP! GeForce GTX 550 Ti 1GB 192-bit GDDR5 (1000 MHz/4400 MHz) Graphics Card [ZT-50402-10L]
> 
> EVGA GeForce GTX 550 Ti Superclocke
> ...



EVGA card listed here is gonna be a direct import by the ebay member. So it is better to avoid it as there is no guarantee of the service in India. Besides it is grossly overpriced when you can get regular 550Ti for around 3k less in India.



Akshay said:


> Before buying HD 6850, try and avoid sapphire brand. I had initially spoken to SMC international and I was informed that Sapphire cards have issues and that I should go for MSI. I ignored this and bough Sapphire HD 6850 from Primeabgb and I am facing issues with that. So IMO avoid sapphire



What issues are you facing with Sapphire? AFAIK SMC is the distributor for MSI and hence they are bound to push sales of MSI over Sapphire. Many of my friend are using Sapphire HD6850 without any problem. Why don't you get it RMAed?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 11, 2011)

Tachyon1986 said:


> I personally recommend MSI's 560 Ti (TwinFrozr II edition) . It's factory overclocked and performs well, please try to extend your budget.* It's also a lot cooler than the HD 6950s *(despite consuming slightly more power at load).



sapphire 6950 2gb and 1gb are custom coolers. so dont worry of 6950 temp.



kingsolomon said:


> sorry friends i have some sort of bucks and another thing is that I am going to buy an SMPS corsair Vx 550 and my mobo is some ancient type
> HP and Compaq Desktop PCs - Motherboard Specifications, 945GCT-HM (Livermore8) - c01237572 - HP Business Support Center
> 
> so tell which is suitable? I read some review about GTx 560 Ti and Gtx 460 in Nvidia forum that they are not so better working with old mobo AND  about ATI graphics Card they required more Power Supply Minimum 500 W , So if I go for better PSU than GPU budget become less, So please suggest me , thanking all of you for ur response




if you have any of these - 
Core 2 Duo (Conroe) up to E4300
Pentium D (Presler) up to 960 (3.6 GHz)
Pentium 4 (Cedar Mill) up to 661 (3.6 GHz)
Celeron D (Cedar Mill) up to 365 (3.6 GHz)
Celeron D (Prescott) up to 355 (3.33GHz)

forget about any gpu upgrade. bottleneck, HUGE HUGE HUGE HUGE bottlenecks are bound to happen. first concentrate on processor, mobo, ram upgrade.

now about amd power consumption, they are less power hungry than their nvidia counterparts!!!



Akshay said:


> Before buying HD 6850, try and avoid sapphire brand. I had initially spoken to SMC international and I was informed that Sapphire cards have issues and that I should go for MSI. I ignored this and bough Sapphire HD 6850 from Primeabgb and I am facing issues with that. So IMO avoid sapphire



sapphire is one of the best. 

some cards of all companies go bad.


----------



## Akshay (Apr 11, 2011)

monkey said:


> What issues are you facing with Sapphire? AFAIK SMC is the distributor for MSI and hence they are bound to push sales of MSI over Sapphire. Many of my friend are using Sapphire HD6850 without any problem. Why don't you get it RMAed?



Started a thread for my problem here - *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/139137-samsung-p2370-hd-6850-display-issue.html

Taking it to the store tomorrow for checking / replacement / upgrading...


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 11, 2011)

One straight stuff is, EVGA>Any Graphic card brands exist till now.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 11, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> One straight stuff is, EVGA>Any Graphic card brands exist till now.



Not like that its just a premium brand thats all . once XFX where top premium of Nvidia 

Each brands have some Pro's & Con's !


----------



## vickybat (Apr 12, 2011)

Yes evga is a superior brand but its availability is scarce in india. Asus is another premium board maker especially its direct cu II design cards for both nvidia and amd. They charge a premium too.

And yes amd cards consume less power than nvidia cards this generation. But nvidia cards have a relatively cooler operating temperatures ( read 5 series) than their competitor.

Pricewise also amd has an edge over nvidia as they price their cards very competitively.
Their aggressive pricing forced nvidia to make some mistakes especially in the case of gtx 590. A wonderful gpu ruined by nvidia.


----------



## kingsolomon (Apr 12, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> sapphire 6950 2gb and 1gb are custom coolers. so dont worry of 6950 temp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




my PC running E4600 Core 2 Duo 2.40 GHz with 2 GB RAM  as I don't have enough bucks to upgrade all these components, if  I upgrade GPU and PSU so what problem will i face (in details pls)??


----------



## Cilus (Apr 12, 2011)

E4600 is ok to go for a GPU upgrade. Although there may be some bottleneck, but still u will get high performance boost. Just try to overclock your processor a little...E4600 is a good overclocker.
And for GPU, what is your budget and also let us know the budget for PSU.


----------



## kingsolomon (Apr 12, 2011)

thanks clius. total budget of GPU and PSU is around Rs. 16 k, so tell me your suggestion.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 12, 2011)

kingsolomon said:


> thanks clius. total budget of GPU and PSU is around Rs. 16 k, so tell me your suggestion.



*Sapphire HD 6870 1GB @12.39k*
*Corsair VX450 @3.75k*

*Total --> 16.14k*


----------



## Piyush (Apr 12, 2011)

HD 6870 is available as low as 11.7k


----------



## Cilus (Apr 12, 2011)

Piyush, I think Gaurav has posted the prices including Vat. I've purchased the new Sapphire HD 6870 @ 11.9K + 4% Vat =  12.37K


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 12, 2011)

kingsolomon said:


> my PC running E4600 Core 2 Duo 2.40 GHz with 2 GB RAM  as I don't have enough bucks to upgrade all these components, if  I upgrade GPU and PSU so what problem will i face (in details pls)??





Cilus said:


> E4600 is ok to go for a GPU upgrade. Although there may be some bottleneck, but still u will get high performance boost. Just try to overclock your processor a little...E4600 is a good overclocker.
> And for GPU, what is your budget and also let us know the budget for PSU.



cilus see this - 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-c...ted-general-queries-here-445.html#post1370726

now its crysis 2. 

and in some more cpu bound games performance will be even less!

so i dont think its wise to spend on a 15k gpu unless your processor is good enough to support it.


----------



## kingsolomon (Apr 13, 2011)

so what should I do go lower GPU like gts 450 or GT 520?? as I do n't need to play games at ultra high resolution(2550x1600) and my Monitor support VGA 1440x900 resolution (DVI also). (As i can't upgrade CPU , monitor, mobo...)

MOBO
HP and Compaq Desktop PCs - Motherboard Specifications, 945GCT-HM (Livermore8) - c01237572 - HP Business Support Center

Do anyone know if I can upgrade my Processor With this mobo?


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 13, 2011)

This is list of proccy's available on your mobo-[mentioned on the site]

Processor upgrade
information Socket type: 775 Motherboard supports the following
processor upgrades: Core 2 Duo (Conroe) up to E4300 Pentium D (Presler) up to 960 (3.6
GHz) Pentium 4 (Cedar Mill) up to 661 (3.6
GHz) Celeron D (Cedar Mill) up to 365 (3.6
GHz) Celeron D (Prescott) up to 355
(3.33GHz)

you have e4300 right?
So you already have reached saturation point(that is using best proccy usable in the mobo)


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 13, 2011)

kingsolomon said:


> so what should I do go lower GPU like gts 450 or GT 520?? as I do n't need to play games at ultra high resolution(2550x1600) and my Monitor support VGA 1440x900 resolution (DVI also). (As i can't upgrade CPU , monitor, mobo...)
> 
> MOBO
> HP and Compaq Desktop PCs - Motherboard Specifications, 945GCT-HM (Livermore8) - c01237572 - HP Business Support Center
> ...



those 450 and 520 are nothing. to enjoy gaming and be futureproof you need something better.

you will feel lag sometimes but as you cant upgrade your processor now so as cilus said oc your processor. it will give good performance boost.

stick with 6870. futureproof and will be good if you upgrade your monitor to full hd and proccy and mobo too.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 13, 2011)

btw...if anyone has 1440 resolution monitor and is sure about the fact that he 'll not upgrade it either......the i think HD 6850 is more than enough
HD 6870 will be an overkill for 1440 resolution monitor


----------



## kingsolomon (Apr 13, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> This is list of proccy's available on your mobo-[mentioned on the site]
> 
> Processor upgrade
> information Socket type: 775 Motherboard supports the following
> ...




No friend I already said that I am running* E4600 2.40 GHz* from Purchasing. As I new about Computer then the vendor cheat me to give A high Price branded PC with nothing in it . But Till Now I have no Problem (Now thanks to Vendor) with this config Otherwise Gaming .

If I go for HD 6850 I will prefer XFX other than Saphire .But I am not sure about its service center in India , Can anyone Help??


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 13, 2011)

kingsolomon said:


> If I go for HD 6850 I will prefer XFX other than Saphire .But I am not sure about its service center in India , Can anyone Help??



XFX ----> service is done by Rashi / have some heating problem (true for all XFX cards) ---> recommended to go through the following links: 

The Rashi RMA experience thread
Rashi Peripheral Cheating with XFX Graphic Card Warranty
Rashi peripherals suxx
Rashi PeriPherals Pvt.Ltd Delhi Not replacing the graphic card

i have done my part. rest everything depends on you.


----------



## Akshay (Apr 18, 2011)

kingsolomon said:


> If I go for HD 6850 I will prefer XFX other than Saphire .But I am not sure about its service center in India , Can anyone Help??



I had issues with Sapphire but the vendor replaced it without any fuss. Even MSI I heard is good for HD 6850.


----------

